# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  فلوس ايام زمان...

## شذى الزهراء

*الســلام عليــكم ورحــمة الله وبركاتــه
*

*صور فلوووس قديمة 
مين اللي لحق عليها 
* 
* 

***

**


**

**

**

*** 


**
**تقبلوا تحيآاتي*



*منقوول ...*
**

----------


## ليلاس

*هههههههه .."*

*مآ لحقت عليهم ..*

*تسسلمين ششذـآوي ..*

*ع الطرح الترـآثي ..*

*يعطيك العآفية ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*ما لحقنا عليهم
بس اشوف لهم ركن بالدوخلة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ليلاس .. عفاف الهدى*
*اني مثلكم مالحقت عليهم طبعاً *ـ**
*شكراً لكماا عزيزتاااي* 
*وجود حلووو هنآآ*
*ماانحرم منكماا يارب*
*دمتماا بخير*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*مالحقت عليهم ولآشفتهم من قبل ..*
*بس اللحين تشرفت بشـــــــــوفتهم ..* 
*(أحسهم مثل فلوس الألعـــــآآب)*  
*يسلموو ..* 
***شــــــــــــــذآآوي *** 
*على الطرح الرآآئع* 
*ووفقكِ الله لكل خير ..* 
*تحيـــــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

اذا كان اللي بالصورة هو الملك عبد العزيز فأعتقد بأنها انتهت في عام 1980 يعني مو من زماااان والله العالم 
العملات تحكي تاريخ حقب سابقة يمكن للإنسان التعرف من خلالها على تاريخ تلك الحقبة الزمنية وأبرز معالم تلك البلاد وحضارتها 
شكرا اختنا لنقلك الطيب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رنيم الحب .. قطرة عطاء*
*شكراً لكماا ع التواجد*
*الله يعطيكم الف عاافيه*
*دوم تواصلكما هنا*
*تحيآاتي*

----------


## أم غدير

_السلام عليكم_ 

_عزيزتي_

_يعطيش العااافيه ع المجهود الطيب_

_تسلمي ماننحرم من جديدك_

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

يعطيك العافـــــــــــــــــــية

----------


## لمعة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

فلوس زمااااااااااااااااااااااااان ...!!!!!!! 

هههههههههه ...مدري شلون صاير لونهم ههههههههه 


بس حلوه الخمسة   

**



عجبتني وااااااااااااايد 


وتسلملي ياشذى الزهراء على هالفلووووووووس  


الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اني عجبتني 100 لونها حلوووو 

يسلمو على الطرح*

----------


## الصحفي

ايام كانت العملة لها قيمة 

كل الشكر خيتووووووووووو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كل الشكر لكم آخواني ع التوآآجد*

*دووم هالتوآصل لآعدم منه*

*ودي*

----------


## محبة الزهراء*

الله ايام زمان حلوة بكل مافيها 

مشكورة اختي لاعدمنا طرحك

----------


## أموله

يؤؤؤهِ الريإل وناسهِ

يسلمو شذى ..~

----------


## همسة ألم

يسلموو عزيزتي بسس
خساره*
مالحقت عليهم وااتشرفت بششوفتهم ههههه

----------


## ام سليم

فلوس الاول كانت ليها قيمة وفيها بركة مو زي فلوس الحين ما فيها بركة
مشكورة على الطرح خية

----------

